# Bargin 1963 chrono - aliexpress



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Just ordered myself one as I've looked over and over but never thought much of the price. They are on sale at the moment meaning a sapphire model for ~£130!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000799790387.html?spm=a2g0o.placeorder.0.0.43bd321e8pV3c4&mp=1

Time to forget all about it until the postie knocks in a month or two.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I love these watches. You may have import duty to pay as well of course, but still brilliant value. Order placed here too


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Exactly, its a fine price, particularly for sapphire that its too good to turn down. Any duty won't be a bank breaker for it


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a really good price. Much cheaper than elsewhere I've seen. I've never purchased from aliexpress so would be interested in your views. The seller doesn't list the watch dimensions as far as I can find, is it the 38mm or 41mm version?


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

This one is a 38mm, Its hidden in the detail somewhere.

Aliexpress is good - I've bought a watch, some guitar machine heads (tuners) and an air conditioning/heater unit for a car from there. Every time it's been fine. Usually the postage takes a while, but you can pay for expedited if you want. The usual duty/VAT applies.

Individual traders or companies use the webite, so the usual caveats apply. There is a feedback system on there, which usually has photos.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks. I took a quick look at the feedback I could see, but found it difficult to identify much about the seller Other than they've been active since July 2019.

The feedback seems pretty positive in the main, although some seemed a little contrived, but I guess that could be due to translations.

As I've never used aliexpress before I'm a little reticent. I assume you have to register to purchase and ask sellers questions.

I shall ponder it on my dog walk as it's a good price and I've looked at these for a while.

PS Just Taken another look and I'd not opened up the advert enough to see the full watch description. Now I can see it's the 38mm


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

You have to register, then its just like anything else. Pretty much one click buy - I upgraded delivery as the seller was offering to pick up half the cost. All a bit much of a muchness, but I'm excited for it to get here.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Its just arrived, I'm impressed.

The green nato strap is basic, but feels good hard wearing. The leather, again nice and supple but I'm not too sure how long it'll hold up. On the plus side, it has quick release pins. To be honest a little long for me, so likely relegated to a 'to sell later' box.

Included is a cleaning cloth, spring bar tool and a couple of warranty cards and instruction card. Presented in a reasonably cheap cardboard box which is lined with foam.

Clearly what it's all about is that movement, which seems really good. The second hand is a tiny bit stuttery around 12 on the chrono, but it all works as it should.

Very happy for the price.

1963 by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

1963 by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

edit: realise there is a sticker on the dial!.... Now removed


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That's was quick. Looks good. I was going to order one myself, but ended up buying one from a mate. He originally got it from poljot24.de. By chance he dropped it off today. There's a lot to like though I'm not sure about the Milanese strap.

Some quick and dirty pictures below for comparison


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

@Littlelegs I've just echoed you in the WAYW! Looks smart. Milanese is nice, but I just don't think it suits. I've a dark brown leather on something else that I may swap over


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

It came on the Milanese with a couple of spare NATO's, but I'm thinking that a dark brown leather would look nice or perhaps a lighter brown. I'll try a couple at the weekend :thumbsup: . So far I'm impressed with it though.


----------



## Watch-and-C (Oct 13, 2019)

Littlelegs said:


> That is a really good price. Much cheaper than elsewhere I've seen. *I've never purchased from aliexpress so would be interested in your views*. The seller doesn't list the watch dimensions as far as I can find, is it the 38mm or 41mm version?


 I messed up my purchase in that I bought the watch before I had a aliexpress account. When I did register, I thought I hadn't succeeded as I didn't get a confirmation email, so I registered again with a second email address.

So in a mess, I contacted them. God knows where they are, what they speak or what time it was there? But they put me on a chat page and told me the first registration process was correct and that I'd ordered abc from seller xyz, and was there anything else they could help me with?

I'd gone from thinking I'd probably lost £80 (cos I didn't even know who I'd bought off) to thinking the Chinese are a fine lot of fellows indeed.

Turns out there was some "confusion" in the description to the item I'd bought, they arbitrated and they had them refund me $20.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Chinese should do more of this and less of the copying, it's a good looking piece


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

JoT said:


> The Chinese should do more of this and less of the copying, it's a good looking piece


 umm Scott @birthyearwatches

won't link him but he will explain


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I am still researching this, but from what I understand so far these are copies of the Seagull watches



JoT said:


> The Chinese should do more of this and less of the copying, it's a good looking piece


 The Chinese appear to have been outchinesed!

No mention of Sea-Gull on the movement or case back. I don't have anything definite as yet, but enough to remove the word Sea-Gull from the few i have left for sale. They appear to be homages rather than fakes.

Still a good looking thing mind


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> I am still researching this, but from what I understand so far these are copies of the Seagull watches
> 
> The Chinese appear to have been outchinesed!
> 
> ...


 If so that's depressing


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I am still researching this, but from what I understand so far these are copies of the Seagull watches
> 
> The Chinese appear to have been outchinesed!
> 
> ...


 They appear under the names, SHOUTAOS, and SEAKOSS.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi,

I owned one of these for several years. Great timekeeper and zero problems. Nice SS case. They are a reproduction of the Chinese Air Force watch from 1963. I believe only 1,500 of the originals were produced. Mine was a Seagull and it also lacked any reference to the manufacturer on the dial, case or movement. Of course, I also could be wrong! I'd post a picture of mine but being new on this site(long time WUS resident) I've no idea how so any help on that would be appreciated and will post front and back pictures.

Regards


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats. A lovely one. However I would go myself for the plexi version. I love the vintage look. And the Chrono pushers are so soft and nice to operate with. At least they were on the one I played with few years ago. Wear it in good health .


----------



## Cattric102 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi! I thought I should put a warning out regarding these 1963 pilot watches. I ordered one from Seakoss on Aliexpress at their last Nov. 11th sale. The price was $142.00 USD which is $190.00 CAD (my currency). The watch came by Nov. 25th and looked great but turned out to be highly defective: the chrono portion worked well enough but the main watch was absolutely terrible: it lost hours per day! The worst watch for time-keeping I have ever experienced. When I reported this to Seakoss Factory Outlet Store they gave me a return address to ship it back to them which was a nearby Canadian address (Chilliwack). I dutifully packed it up carefully with all the original packing materials and sent it at my expense via Express Post on Nov. 30th: I received a tracking number and was told it would probably get there within a week. I did not hear much more from Seakoss until Dec.25th (Christmas day) when Aliexpress sent me a notification that my request for a refund was processed and the refund was "0 refund", i.e., Aliexpress had decided it was o.k. for Seakoss to steal my $203.39 CAD (including my return shipping). I have launched a vigorously worded appeal but heard so far nothing back. So, fellow watch-lovers, be aware that, if you should get a defective one from Seakoss, they will ask you to return it and then lie about not getting the item back and give you nothing!!! This has been a most disappointing experience.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Another Chinese watch review. On surface appears O.K. except for the 30M WR. Currently available from one vendor at under 25USD.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Ochstin+watch+review&docid=608023080345863371&mid=C51DB5D81A68E3736DB7C51DB5D81A68E3736DB7&view=detail&FORM=VIR


----------

